# Squirrel Hunter from Ohio



## Buckeyered (Sep 22, 2012)

Hello all, I am a squirrel hunter from Ohio and hunt mostly public land and state forests. Never done much predator hunting but have recently become interested in giving it a shot (pun intended) Hope to learn a thing or two from all of you. I mostly us my. 22lr for Squirrel but from reading through some of the post it looks like that may be a little on the lite side for predator hunting. How about a. 22mag?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to PT Buckeyered, good to have you here. Much has been witten on this site about the 22mag and predator hunting. I own one and have shot a couple of coyotes at under a hundred yards, great gun for fox. Use the search box at the top and search for 22mag and you'll see the different post that have been written on here. Again, good to have you here.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

do you guys in Ohio even hunt predators????????????LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Only after we move to Arizona....But then again I owned a gun when I lived in Ohio


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

_














_


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

good 2 have u on pt


----------



## byrock (Sep 2, 2012)

Welcome to the site lots of good info here.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Only after we move to Arizona....But then again I owned a gun when I lived in Ohio


 Ya I was even packing when I was Lisbon OHIO!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT Buckeyered, enjoy the site.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to the site. Lots of valuable advice and good folks around here.


----------



## Buckeyered (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome guys, I have been reading through the posts and see that the whole. 22mag thing has been popular subject as is Ohio hunting. I live SW Ohio, but hunt mostly around Chillicothe in the state forest. Never tried to hunt anything but squirrels down there but I think I'm gonna try for a Coyotes or a fox but believe me I am a Greenhorn on this type of hunting so please pardon the newbie questions that are sure to follow. Again thanks for the welcome. God Bless.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

220swift said:


> do you guys in Ohio even hunt predators????????????LOL


 They came on here to try to gang up on the very few Bama boys here, it takes like 5 of them Buckeyes to hold the scrimmage line against one Bama player!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome Buckeyered ! Ever considered a shotgun for predators ? Especially if you're hunting in forest settings they're much more effective and will double as a squirrel gun. Good luck !!


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

hay thats good info


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome to PT! Are you talking about buying a new gun or do you already have a .22mag?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> Hey Buckeyered....don't listen to bones.......he's from Michigan!!!LOL


Don't go there you rotten old....LOL


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I don't see the Spartans doing to much damage to the Buckeyes this year. They really stink this season. Michigan isn't any better. Both teams need to step it up or they'll be staying in the basement.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Welcome aboard Red.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

maybe they'll get caught up in a really bad down wind oder..............







LOL


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Welcome, Buckeyered.....Lots of yotes down your way....I live northeast of you & alot of people hunt 'em here in Wayne Co......


----------



## Paul-e (Sep 16, 2012)

Bones would know the answer to this one, What's the best thing to ever come out of Ohio?	(I-75 North, of course!) Just playin' Buckeye welcome to the site- from another newbie. As far as asking questions, my teachers used to say there's no such thing as a stupid question, boy did I ever prove them wrong!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Man, I forgot that old saying ! LOL


----------



## Buckeyered (Sep 22, 2012)

Hey guys, I have been over reading through the firearms posts. Yes I do use a shotgun on squirrels on occasion & your right this may be my best option at the moment as I do not have a bigger rifle than my. 22 at this time. How much repair to the pelts do you shotgun hunters generally have to do? Or is it really no big deal? Thanks for the info fellas... Red.


----------

